# Replace/Change Merlin RTA glass



## Vino1718 (13/7/17)

Anybody know of a tutorial to remove the glass? I want to change the black with the clear glass. I checked on Youtube but cant find a review where they remove the glass.

Thanks


----------



## Vino1718 (13/7/17)

NVM removed it like in this vid:


----------

